# Rate my rabbit



## goatseforever (Nov 4, 2010)

Also feel free to post your rabbit.


----------



## Edward (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG
I just read about this one in Biology
Do it's ears and tail change colors?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 4, 2010)

6/10


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 4, 2010)

my rabbit totally wins:

https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/922195/1/bunneh?h=adbcb6#/


----------



## Slash (Nov 4, 2010)

Dan's is 10/10 it's very evil


----------



## Michnik (Nov 4, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> 6/10


AA! Killer rabbit from Holy Grail!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 4, 2010)

Dan's is a cutie. =3
Mine are  and D:<


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 4, 2010)

My bunny died today.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> OMG
> Do it's ears and tail change colors?


 
Wat



masterofthebass said:


> my rabbit totally wins:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/922195/1/bunneh?h=adbcb6#/



Sweet rabbit bro, what kind is it?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 4, 2010)

english angora


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 4, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Spoiler



Win.

My rabbit:






Epic red eye fail.


----------



## Nupist (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## tehmaxice (Nov 4, 2010)

Ye I've got this bunny that keeps showing up in the mirror. Kinda cute.






(Dan's rabbit is a 10, hands down)


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2010)

Dan's rabbit already has my heart <3 <3 <3

But your rabbit is ultra cutie too <3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 4, 2010)

tehmaxice said:


> Ye I've got this bunny that keeps showing up in the mirror. Kinda cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
omg, Donnie Darko. I watched that kind of recently in Cinema Arts class.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love Donnie Darko.

Absolutely my favorite movie.
Well, besides Pokemon, of course.


----------



## shelley (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't have a rabbit (though I used to when I was a kid). However, here is a bunny in a cup:


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 5, 2010)

shelley said:


> I don't have a rabbit (though I used to when I was a kid). However, *here is a bunny in a cup:*
> VIDEO


 
WIN


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 5, 2010)

these are my bunnies disguised as guinea pigs


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 5, 2010)

I used to have rabbits...until my Grandpa ate them. True story.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 5, 2010)

jarcat > cupbunny


----------



## shelley (Nov 5, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> jarcat > cupbunny


 
But is it greater than
TWO BUNNIES TWO CUPS?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 5, 2010)

shelley said:


> TWO BUNNIES TWO CUPS?


 
Cutest video ever!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 5, 2010)




----------

